# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  ZennoPoster Как помощник вембастеру

## tvcontact

Уже как два года пользуюсь Зеннопостером. Сильно облегчает всю рутинную работу.
Помогли post-get запросы, так как на порядок увеличились потоки до 300. 
Какие задачи решил?
1) Регистрация на форумах.
2) Поиск сайтов на 404 ошибку.
3) Постинг статей на wordpress и другие движки сайтов.
3) Парсинг сайтов любой сложности, в том числе даже авито и других досок объявлений.
4) Связка appium и зеннопостер облегчили работу с мобильными приложениями.

----------

